# The Rules



## D2_ (Jul 16, 2003)

The *G*raphics *P*osting *R*ules

1. If you can't be constructive in your critisim of someone elses work, don't post to it. " U suxxxx the big one" isn't going to help anyone.

2. If you can't take critisim then don't post your work here, not everyone will love you or your work, but they are allowed to tell you , you need help or what they like and dislike about it.

3. No flaming in a competition thread, doesn't matter if you started it or not, anyone flaming of participating in flaming in a competition thread will be kicked out of the running.

(And yes, I stole this from Luse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

If your going to make a sig request, please *READ* this.

1. Please don't make a sig request if you yourself are not sure of what you want.

2. Provide a link to the images you want for the sig.

3. Respect the one that is taking up your request. After all, you should be greatful that someone is taking up their own time to create a sig just for you. 

I'll keep the thread open for suggestions.


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 16, 2003)

Shouldnt there be a rule against making multiple topics? Everyone should have to make a official sig thread...


----------



## D2_ (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm still deciding on Luse's 3rd rule. I don't think everyone should be required to make an official sig thread. They tend to get way too big. As long as a person doesn't make like 4 or 5 threads a day about their work, it's fine by me.


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 16, 2003)

OK....

By the way...i like your sig...I like the lighting effex


----------



## phuzzz (Jul 16, 2003)

I would think you've got the rules down D2.  Kind of a general rule: use common sense.  But that should be a given.


----------



## D2_ (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, now I can always point at the rules when people just don't have the common sense.


----------



## Luse (Jul 18, 2003)

Maybe the third one was a bit harsh, but instead it would be better to replace it with something along the lines of...

3. Before posting in a thread make sure you read the entire thing and don't ask the same questions over and over... 

For an example I'm talking about what happened a few weeks ago with Ronin's last thread, where everyone kept asking him if he drew it or not. 

Off topic...

Has Ronin Left for good?

Edit: ...

3 0r 4.... No flaming in a competition thread, doesn't matter if you started it or not, anyone flaming of participating in flaming in a competition thread will be kicked out of the running.

I know these should be considered common sense but sometimes there just seems to be a lack of it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 18, 2003)

What, Ronin left? I didn't think he'd really leave. I thought I was just missing all of his topics or something.

Good rules. I don't understand why everyone says stuff like "You suckx!!!!11." You need to provide "CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISIM."


----------



## blue99 (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a rule:

Don't post stuff that you edited from other member's sig.


----------



## Shinosk (Jul 18, 2003)

Yea...you shouldnt ask the same questions unless the topic has over 5 pages...I dont feel like going back more than 5 pages....

~Shinosk-San Out~
~Sayonara~


----------



## kamesama (Jul 18, 2003)

no ripping


----------



## jEEb (Sep 2, 2003)

here r some good ones.
- wear 1 small sig so it dont take forever to load
-dont wear red Xs......


----------



## Luse (Sep 2, 2003)

Those are more like forum rules, not rules for posting graphics, might want to post something up there instead.


----------



## jEEb (Sep 2, 2003)

stop copying other peoples fart dusts!


----------



## Koekie (Sep 2, 2003)

QUOTE(dj_blue99 @ Jul 18 2003 said:


> I have a rule:
> 
> Don't post stuff that you edited from other member's sig.


that's stupid!

what if someone gives out an psd for other people to edit.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Sep 2, 2003)

can you use somehting some1 has done for you???


----------



## Koekie (Sep 2, 2003)

yeah.


----------



## Sonic_1 (Sep 2, 2003)

oh yes, this is gonna be good, im gonna start getting ready...........im ready


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Sep 2, 2003)

QUOTE(csplaya031 @ Sep 1 2003 said:


> here r some good ones.
> - wear 1 small sig so it dont take forever to load
> -dont wear red Xs......


Is mine too big? Even if you say it is, I'm not changing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

*The Nose Has Left The Building.*


----------



## jEEb (Sep 2, 2003)

ummmmm then y did u ask? retard....


----------



## torN (Sep 3, 2003)

Yes, too many n00bs using fart dust.. please for the love of god, STOP. It does not make your work look good, and it never has.. @[email protected]

And yes.. don't wear Red X's.. it's very 00glay.


----------



## jEEb (Sep 3, 2003)

QUOTE(King02 @ Sep 3 2003 said:


> Yes, too many n00bs using fart dust.. please for the love of god, STOP. It does not make your work look good, and it never has.. @[email protected]
> 
> And yes.. don't wear Red X's.. it's very 00glay.


u mean fart bubbles like the circle ones or the ones i use


----------



## torN (Sep 7, 2003)

Oh yeh, dust? wtf was I on. I meant bubbles. @[email protected]


----------



## jEEb (Sep 9, 2003)

QUOTE(King02 @ Sep 7 2003 said:


> Oh yeh, dust? wtf was I on. I meant bubbles. @[email protected]


roflmao thats funny shiz


----------



## Angelical_1 (Sep 9, 2003)

/me smiles at King02

hehe, sorry, that amused me.

Regards Angelical_1


----------



## Legend (Jan 25, 2004)

Eh...fart dusts/bubbles?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a "n00b", sure, but wtf's a fart dust/bubble?

Out.


----------



## vegeta777 (Apr 25, 2004)

I want a Banner 4 my forum..can i request 1 here.


----------



## D2_ (May 18, 2004)

Added some rules for sig requests. Please read them before requesting one.


----------



## Fruit (May 19, 2004)

Solid enough.  

Psst, after reading this topic...I do believe that we should lock this one.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 16, 2007)

YAY , First post after 3 years , Ammm... I'd say lock the thread , And add a rule 

"Don't steal anyones work without his\her premission!"


----------



## Hiratai (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> YAY , First post after 3 years , Ammm... I'd say lock the thread , And add a rule
> 
> "Don't steal anyones work without his\her premission!"


That was the most retarded thing to do in a real forum section.


----------



## xflash (Nov 16, 2007)

QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> YAY , First post after 3 years , Ammm... I'd say lock the thread , And add a rule
> 
> "Don't steal anyones work without his\her premission!"


 if you don't know that already you must be retarded considering it is in fact illegal


----------



## Ducky (Nov 17, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 16 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FoxMcCloud @ Nov 16 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > YAY , First post after 3 years , Ammm... I'd say lock the thread , And add a rule
> ...




It's not written , So whats the problem >


----------



## Dylan (May 17, 2008)

Can it be made a rule to request a sig/av do it in the designated sig and av factory threads cause the whole subforum is just sig request threads and it should have people showcasing their artworks


----------

